
China brings Star Wars to life with ‘laser AK-47’ that can set fire to targets - arunc
http://m.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2153310/china-brings-star-wars-life-laser-ak-47-could-set-fire
======
suhlash
What a perfect blinding weapon. I am sure this would be capable of permanently
blinding hundreds of people silently. But no worries, China signed the Geneva
Blinding Weapons protocol. Lol. China will do whatever they want.

------
bausshf
"AK-47" \- Clearly someone has no idea what "AK-47" stands for.

